# More protein while dieting translates to less muscle loss



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

More protein while dieting translates to less muscle loss by Anthony Roberts With regards to short term weight loss, a high protein diet will result in less muscle loss. Also, because this was an acute study focused on rapid weight loss, performance parameters didn???t change considerably. But in terms of how people actually ???feel??? on [...]

*Read More...*


----------

